# [SOLVED] conf.d/net and setting xmit_hash_policy

## BlueFusion

Simple question.  I looked for an hour and couldn't find an answer.

Is there a way to set xmit_hash_policy inside /etc/conf.d/net for a bonded interface?

Right now, I just set up a simple openrc script that runs after net.bond0 that does echo 1 > /sys/class/net/bond0/bonding/xmit_hash_policy but I'd like to clean it up into conf.d/net if able.

----------

## khayyam

 *BlueFusion wrote:*   

>  Is there a way to set xmit_hash_policy inside /etc/conf.d/net for a bonded interface? Right now, I just set up a simple openrc script that runs after net.bond0 that does echo 1 > /sys/class/net/bond0/bonding/xmit_hash_policy but I'd like to clean it up into conf.d/net if able.

 

BlueFusion ... the following should work (untested):

```
xmit_hash_policy_bond0="1"
```

See "bonding" in /usr/share/doc/netifrc-*/net.example.bz2.

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## BlueFusion

That was exactly what I needed.  Thanks for the document pointer.  :Very Happy: 

----------

